# single vs dual tank compressor



## bcgfdc3 (Jan 28, 2012)

4 gallons is more than 3 gallons so the dual 4 gallon will have more reserve than the 3. Either way the 4 is more but is it 2 4 gallon tanks or 3 tanks equaling 4 gallons?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

A lot depends on what you plan on doing with it.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

If your looking at that size....I would look at the pancake compressors....chances are you want it to run a small nailer...or air up tires....you won't be painting your house or using a sand blaster with it.

One very important point....noise.....the oil less units tend to make a lot of noise....I had a 35 gal upright with an oil less compressor on top...yea, it had a lot of air but took a long time to get there...and man was it noise....the neighbors were glad when it died....so was I. I now have a 'real' compressor....so with the money.


----------



## jemhunter (May 2, 2013)

bcgfdc3 said:


> 4 gallons is more than 3 gallons so the dual 4 gallon will have more reserve than the 3. Either way the 4 is more but is it 2 4 gallon tanks or 3 tanks equaling 4 gallons?


the dual tank 4 gallon = 2 tanks of 2 gallon each (total 4)
single tank 3 gallon = 1 tank of 3 gallon (bigger tank)


----------



## jemhunter (May 2, 2013)

I plan on using it for installing baseboards, crown moulding, and smaller wood framing projects.

I didn't know the oil free compressor was making more noise. Thanks for the info. I was actually look for oil free since I wont use it often and I thought oil free are less maintenance.

Thanks


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Oil bath compressors have a longer life that the oilless brothers---

Unless you tip them over or forget to check the oil level---I use oil bath in the shop--and oilless on the jobs----

Shop compressor is old enough to vote---typical life for my portables is about 2 years.
They live a rough life so I'm okay with two years.


----------



## jemhunter (May 2, 2013)

for crown moulding, is there a electric nailer that can shoot long enough nails?
It's more practical than carrying a heavy compressor.
I saw those Paslode nailers at Home Depot, but they are rather expensive and I might not need all that extra power.

Thanks


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

A small compressor will power brad and finish guns very well----they do not use much volume of air.

I have a baby compressor that puts out 2.8 CFMs---that midsized unit will also work for larger framing and flooring guns, if you are not in a hurry---

The dual tanks units put out 4 cfms at 90 psi---and can be used with two guns and hoses---


----------



## jemhunter (May 2, 2013)

I was looking at models that are entry level and output 2.4 scfm at 90psi. This should be plenty enough for my use.
But I was also thinking since I am using for light applications, there might be some good electrical (corded) nailer would enough power and easier to cary around and store.
Any recommendation?


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

The primary information to look for when sizing an air compressor to a tool, or vice versa, is X scfm at Y psi. As an example, the compressors that you are looking at with air delivery of 2.4 scfm at 90 psi would theoretically power a nailer that requires up to somethng like 2.2 scfm at 90 psi. All of these numbers are subjective in that air leaks at couplers, length of hose, quality of the air tool, and other factors contribute to the efficeincy or ineffeciency of the system. Speaking of air hose, air compressors consume a lot of enegy, and should not be run on extension cords if at all avoidable, so the key is to have plenty of air hose to reach from the compressor to the point of use. As for air tank size, well, there is a science to it, but there are so many circumstances to consider that, for general use, I would not make that a determining factor.


----------



## jemhunter (May 2, 2013)

Thanks Dexter. One thing I failed to understand is why compressors have higher SCFM at lower PSI? It seems like the higher the pressure, the more "force" will get out of that hose.


----------

